

Play Framework 1.1 RC1 Released - dabeeeenster
http://www.playframework.org/documentation/1.1RC1/releasenotes-1.1

======
dabeeeenster
This is hands down the best full stack Java web framework out there. We've
built a couple of apps on it and it completely rocks. Fast, stable, simple,
stateless and with a great development community.

~~~
abp
I wouldn't just say best Java web framework, because i think it's even better
than many in other languages.

Also Scala is now officially supported.

Glad to hear that you're successful with using it in production.

